# Could you please help me with this ID



## Nélio (Jan 13, 2022)

I am going to receive from a portugueese lady, next week, a spare of this Paphiopedilum, she has it for very long time as Papiopedilum insigne. Could you please tell me if it's so, whitch variety or primary hybrid is?


----------



## GuRu (Jan 13, 2022)

I would say it's Paph. Nitens (Paph. insigne x Paph. villosum)


----------



## Nélio (Jan 13, 2022)

GuRu said:


> I would say it's Paph. Nitens (Paph. insigne x Paph. villosum)


Thanks a lot. Annyway i can see some differences but may be other clone of this cross. First pic is a true x villosum
The second pic is the doubt.


----------



## GuRu (Jan 13, 2022)

Nélio said:


> .......Annyway i can see some differences but may be other clone of this cross. First pic is a true x villosum
> The second pic is the doubt.



Nelio, maybe you know there are some varieties of this species. Have a look at Paph. villosum varieties. Who knows which variety was taken to make this hybrid ?? Furthermore due to Mendel's laws every progeny of a cross is uniqe they arn't equal. Until another one has a better proposal I'll stay by my presumption.....Paph. Nitens.


----------



## Nélio (Jan 13, 2022)

GuRu said:


> Nelio, maybe you know there are some varieties of this species. Have a look at Paph. villosum varieties. Who knows which variety was taken to make this hybrid ?? Furthermore due to Mendel's laws every progeny of a cross is uniqe they arn't equal. Until another one has a better proposal I'll stay by my presumption.....Paph. Nitens.


Thanks a lot


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 14, 2022)

agree its a hybrid, probably Nitens


----------

